# Junghans age?



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi, is anyone able to give me an approximate age for this Junghans mantel clock that I'm restoring? It has the star logo with Junghans script on the movement but no other identifying numbers or letters. Some pics attached. Grateful for any help. Many thanks.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for the photos.

I don't know. Did you look for identifying marks on the main plate
under the dial?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

None there either as far as I can see. Haven't pulled it fully apart yet so will see but nothing obvious so far.


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

I wish I knew! That clock is cool. Can I request that you document your restoration and show us how you accomplish it? I'd be interested to see how it goes.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

All right. Some times people focus on making product, and organization
comes later.

The company web site has some Junghans history.

Junghans says the trademark you are showing was introduced in 1890.

image credit: Junghans






















Then we can suppose your movement was made since 1890.
Maybe that helps a little.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

I should add the image of the trademark on your clock 
to make it easier for readers to follow the discussion.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Assuming the movement doesn't need more than a service I think my biggest challenge with this will be tidying up the dial. The chapter ring is silvered brass and in need of refinishing so I'll have a go at that. I'm trying to work out how the rest of the dial plate was finished. It's obviously polished brass, with what I presume is another silvered area in the middle as it's an almost mirror like finish. Then the appliqué scroll work to each corner is metal but I can't decide if this is a painted/plated base metal or more discoloured brass. Couple more photos included to illustrate what I'm on about.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful old clock.

Good luck with your restoration and please post pictures when finished.


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

I'd stalled on this while i was playing with some watches. Nice sunny day today, wife and one child out, one asleep, so finally got round to stripping the movement this afternoon. All looking ok, just mucky at first glance, will give it a proper inspection once cleaned. However, noticed the strike mainspring barrel has a split in the side of it. May have a go at soldering this although doesn't look like it will affect performance. Any opinions on the mainsprings, ok to re-use or new ones needed? If new ones how do i re-hook the end of the spring back into the barrel on reassembly (i don't have winders etc)?


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Unsure if anyone's following this but i'll post a few more pics in case it's useful to anyone undertaking the same project. Reassembled the clock movement, using the original mainsprings following some further research, and it's working a treat. This afternoon i turned my attention to the clock hands and how to re-blue them. Never done it before, but following more research i borrowed my wife's egg pan and some sharp sand from the garden. Had to wet'n'dry the hands back from original black/rust to polished steel, then degrease thoroughly, then heat the sand in the pan to remove the impurities, then place the hands on the sand and watch the metal change colour as it goes through the temp range. Took approx. 30 mins. Then quenched straight into motor oil. Very pleased with the outcome. Not so pleased with the smell in the house&#8230;


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm following this and that is incredibly cool. You've done a nice job cleaning the components and the hands came out great!


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks mate, much appreciated.


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

managed to re-silver the chapter ring this afternoon. The finish was very marked and rubbed but the wax infills to the engraved numerals were perfect. So the trick was to see if I could rub back the original silver finish to the underlying brass without destroying the wax. Success, and another first for me!


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Can't wait to see the finished product! I have no background in vintage timepieces, but I've enjoyed following your work and have learned a good bit along the way. The hands and chapter ring have turned out superb 👌


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks for comments, hoped it may be useful for some, it's how I've done a lot of my research by following similar threads. The dial and plate are reassembled and I'm now cleaning up the wooden case. Had some glass cut to fit the front door and using some 3mm wood for a panel in the rear door. Both were missing when I got the clock. Tried in vain to find a fretwork panel that would fit the rear but gave up.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

In the US there are sole proprietors and small businesses that 
do laser cutting as a service. I don't know if you would find it 
worth the cost, but you might look in your area.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Mjj1543 (Jun 2, 2019)

My final update on this project. I cleaned the case with some clock case cleaner that brought up the wood very well indeed. So well in fact that i decided not to tempt providence and try to re-polish the wood, although the top could probably use it. I fitted the glass into the front door and cut some wooden beading from a decorative moulding, stained to match and pinned into the door. The rear door (not pictured as i hadn't reattached it at the time) i fitted with some board and also stained it to match. In respect of the internals, I'd already stripped, cleaned and rebuilt the movement, and i gave the gong and its heavy base a lick of matt black paint. It's running and striking when it should but will probably benefit from a bit of tinkering as it's not perfectly in beat - to my ears anyway. I may still decide to French polish the case if just to try my hand at it, it's a lovely looking clock so providing it keeps time i'll keep it.


----------



## KSDoodlebugger (May 25, 2019)

Looks stunning, thank you for sharing the entire process! Cheers!


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

That's looking great, wow. The wood really came to life with the cleaning. I'll be interested to see how regulating the movement goes. Nicely done!


----------



## Teronpl (Oct 1, 2019)

Awesome job! Congratulations. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Absolutely fantastic!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Teronpl (Oct 1, 2019)

Great restoration! Thanks for sharing


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

